# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Lazni testovi-moguce ili ne???Kakva su vam iskustva?
Drage moje,
kao prvo cestitka svim novim trudnicama i ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve one kojima su vibrice potrebne...
Imam jedno pitanje koje ste vjerovatno cule hiljadu puta,ali ja vas molim da mi odgovorite pogotovo vi koje imate iskustva.
Naime,ja nikada ne radim testove za trudnocu,jer mi je vjestica tacna u minut,pa nikada i ne stignem da kupim test.
Ovaj mjesec sam bila na folikumetriji i ovulacija mi je bila nesto ranije nego obicno(obicno je 15/16 dan,a 1dc 30.)Ovaj mjesec je bila 13 dc sto prema mom ginekologu znaci da treba da dobijem 27 dc.To je bilo juce i nista od vjestice.Danas je 28 dc i dalje nista.
Nije mi djavo dao mira i maloprije sam isla kupiti jedan test (babyrapid) u kom pise da je pozeljno,ali ne i nuzno koristiti prvi jutarnji urin.Ja sam se jedva popiskila,jer sam piskila i prije toga(vrucine su,pa pijem puno tecnosti) i nakon 5 minuta vidim ogroman minus,tj. samo jednu crtu.
Moje pitanje je: Da li ipak ima nade??Da li smeta sto je popodne,a ne jutro,da li je urin mozda razrijedjen zbog cestog odlaska u wc ili nema nade?????
Od simptoma imam samo bolne grudi koje uvijek bole u pms-u (ovaj put malo manje jer pijem bromokriptin zbog malo povisenog prolaktina),blagi pritisak u stomaku,ali ne nesto posebno i to je to,jedem ko luda,ali i to je ko u pms-u...
Molim vas odgovorite mi da li ste imale sluicna iskustva

----------


## plavaa

Pogledaj ovu temu: http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6258


Sretno!

----------

Hvala..procitala sam ja sve iz ovog topica,ali tu su vecinom uporedbe cijena testova i nijhove efikasnosti..Ja bih ipak molila cure da mi odgovor na moje pitanjce...pogotovo one sa iskustvom..
hvala

----------


## Charlie

*Ellena* kupi Intim plus od Plive - taj se može koristiti i od prvog dana očekivane M i ne treba biti prvi jutarnji urin.

Inače ja poznam jednu curu kojoj je testić još par dana nakon kašnjenja M bio negativan ali je ona bila toliko sigurna da je trudna da je otišla vaditi betu, i stvarno, trudna je evo sad već 12 tjedana...Doduše ne znam koji je testić koristila, a to isto igra ulogu jer nisu svi jednako osjetljivi.

----------


## andiko

*ellena* -  uvijek ima nade.... ALi ne mora značit da si morala dobit M 27 dc.

Meni su ciklusi 27dc i kad mi je ovulacija 13dc i kad je 16dc, pa sad ti vidi.... :/ 

A, s druge strane  - ako ti je 14dpo, trebala bi ti se pokazati 2. crta na testu ako je plus

Vibram za T

----------


## dora13

draga meni je primjerice gravignost pokazao + 11 dpo a intim na 12 dpo vidljivi +
napavla sam ukupno 15 testića, čak i 5 dana prije izostanka M, i svi su bili pozitivni....
moguće je da ti je implantacija bila kasnije, pa zato nema +
ili kao što Charlie kaže....malo poremećen ciklus....

ali vibram za +!!  :D

----------


## sonja3333

Imala lažno pozitivan test jer sam ga očitala 15 minuta poslije,a 10 min je zadnji rok kad ga se smije očitavati.

----------


## Adi

ja sam se testirala sa Gravignom, mislim da se tako zvao. Čak sam se testirala 24 dan ciklusa i bio je negativan, ali ponovno sam se testirala 27 dc i bio je pozitivan.

To je moje iskustvo

sretno i javi nam vijesti  :Smile:

----------


## Tajci24

Da bar i ja to mogu reci.Moji svi testovi su bili negativni,neki napravljeni ranije neki kasnije.Zadnja M mi je kasnila čak 14dana i nikad se nisam nadala ko tada.Napravila sam u tom periodu tri testa i niš...,vještica došla :Sad:  

Jel ima kod tebe kaj novoga,vec je prošlo dosta?

----------


## mamaanita

Ja sam od onih koji se toliko nadaju da uvijek vjerujem kako sam test napravila prerano, ili nije bio dobar ili... Ma izmislim sama sebi sve moguće razloge zašto bi mogao biti negativan, pa napravim još jedan zadan - dva i naravno uvijek su negativni.. I uvijek ju dobijem  taj dan ili sljedeći.. Potrošila sam hrpu love. Uvijek kupim bar dva.  Nekad mi se čini da ću past u nesvjest kad jednog dana bude pozitivan..

----------


## koksy

Prvi test nakon 5 dana kasnjenja negativan, drugi nakon 7 pozitivan. Treci kod ginica nakon 8 dana negativan, cetvrti kod ginica nakon 12 dana ni simo ni tamo, vrlo, vrlo slabo vidljiva crtica koja pokazuje pozitivno. I napokon peti nakon 15 dana, kod drugog ginica cvrsto pozitivan.
Kaj da vam velim? Namucila sam se skroz!

Tako je bilo u prvoj trudnoci.
Sad u drugoj sam cekala 2 tj. kasnjenja i bio je pozitivan od prve!

*mamaanita* i ja sam prije uvijek radila istu stvar i isto tako sam uvijek dobila isti ili sljedeci dan. Izludivalo me to!
I da, ja sam skoro pala u nesvjest kad je prvi put bio pozitivan...
Nadam se da ces to ubrzo dozivjeti! A i sve vi ostale.

----------


## Iva M.

Meni se to dogodilo kad sam ostala trudna s K. Ciklus mi je uvijek bio 30 dana i točno sam znala kada ću dobiti. Obzirom da je to već bio 4. ciklus u kojem sam pokušavala ostati trudna bila sam jako nestrpljiva tako da sam isti dan kad sam trebala dobiti ujutro s prvom mokraćom napravila Clear Blue test. Minus je bio jako dobro vidljiv, ali meni se činilo da preko njega kao jedva vidljivu sjenicu vidim i drugu crtu. Na kraju sam mislila da umišljam jer sam jako htijela ostati trudna. Kako nisam imala mira isti taj dan sam popodne napravila još jedan test (mislim gravidnost mini ili tako nekako) i pokazao je minus. Drugi dan sam išla kod privatnog ginekologa napraviti test i opet minus. Treće jutro reko idem još napravit jedan i kad ono plusić jasan ko dan. Sve to vrijeme sam imala feeling da sam trudna i stvarno nakon ona dva minusa ipak se pokazalo da je Clear Blue ono prvo jutro bio u pravu.

----------


## bera

moje iskustvo u prvoj trudnoći jeste da sam testove radila skoro svaki drugi dan (dr. nisu znali šta mi je   :Rolling Eyes:  ) niti jedan nije bio pozitiva. Sada sa drugim djetetom, test je odmah pokazao plusić, u principu ne vjerujem puno testovima   :Wink:

----------


## linolada

Ja svakog meseca k'o luda , ne mogu da odolim, uzmem Babyrapid, i obavezno bude negativan, a vec dva puta mi je Beta bila pozitivna ( nazalost, u opadanju, kad je vec izgubljeno sve ) .

I ja sam sumnjicava prema tim testovima  :/

----------


## Angelina_2

meni su ciklusi bili izmedju 32-50 dana...testove sam radila svakako i bili su neg. osim kad sam vidjela +...taj put sam radila 30 dana od zm i to cisto iz navike...

----------


## Angelina_2

btw. zaboravih napomenuti...onaj najeftiniji za 20 kn... bio pozitivan na prvom i na trecem urinu...

----------


## sananas

Menga mi kasni več 2 tj, napravila sam tri testa i svi su negativni, ali menga nikako doči, a jedva ju čekam jer bi trebala počet piti klomifen, pa se nadam da ču pomoč njega ostati trudna. Nije moguče da baš tri testa lažu za redom?  :?  :?  :? 

Pusa svima od   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## filipa

EVO I JA SE JAVLJAM SA SVOJIM PROBLEMOM. VEČ 12 DANA MI KASNI M. TEST SAM NAPRAVILA JUČER POPODNE ALI JE BIO NEGATIVAN. OSJEČAM BOLOVE KAO PRED M ALI NISTA. KOD GINIĆA IDEM ZA 2 DANA. DA LI JE MOGUĆE DA JE TEST LAGAO? STRAH ME UOPĆE OTIĆI PO DRUGI.

----------


## pujica

*filipa* velika slova na forumu znace da vices, a nema potrebe za vikanjem, zar ne?

obzirom da si test radila popodne, a trebalo bi s prvom jutarnjom mokracom i da nisi napisala, bez obzira sto ti kasni 12 dana, kad ti je bila ovulacija, moguce je

obzirom da ides kod doktora za dva dana onda ce ti ipak tamo najbolje sve biti odmah jasno

----------


## filipa

oprosti za velika slova. bas sam nesto nervozna jer neopisivo želim tu trudnoću. imam jedno g divnog dječaka od 8 godina koji bi bas htio brata ili sestru.

----------


## zhabica

meni je test pokazao da nisam trudna a bila sam i znala sam da jesam pa sam ga ponovila za 5 dana i ispalo je da jesam. 

testovi za trudnocu ti mjere beta HCG - hormon trudnoce koji se pocne izlucivat kad ostanes trudna i izlucuje se u mokraci, kod mene je vjv njegva konc. bila prvi put jako mala jer mi je mjehur bio pun tekucine ujutro kad sam radila test (nakon nove godine i litara soka) pa je zato ispalo da nisam trudna. i jos san nakon testa prokrvarila ko da mi je pocela menga. ali bila sam trudna!  :Smile:  

dakle moguce je da test pogrijesi.

----------


## white_musk

cure,MOLIM SAVJET,radila sam maloprije test ,ali me onda nazvala mama i ja sam se zapričala i zaboravila na test (mama je imala neki veliki problem) ja sam sam se nanervirala i legla da se malo smirim i sve kontam, ma sutra ću ponovit ,jer je vrijeme djelovanja prošlo 
MEĐUTIM test je pozitivan  
Onako jasno fino pozitivan,ništa nema da je blijedo nešto,još se radi o jeftinom testiću,ali linije su jasno definisane. 

da li da se radujem ili zadržim zdravu skepsu? 

inače sam 11DPO

----------


## pujica

onaj ziheras u meni kaze - baci test, proslo previse vremena

a onaj ludi crvic pun nade kaze ponovi jedan sutra ujutro i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ x milijun da bude pravi +   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

ma nema ti nikakve veze sta je proslo vise vremena, test funkcionira na bazi ciste kemije, na plocici imas spoj koji kad veze hormon promijeni boju, kapnes mokracu ona se raspodijeli po plocici i ako ima hormona u mokraci - ako si trudna, onda se promijeni boja, stajanjem samo dodje vise hormona i boja je intezivnija, a zasto pise da se ocita rezultat nakon 5 min? zato jer treba proc neko vrijeme da se mokraca raspodijeli po testnoj plocicii da dodje do promjene boje, i za to najcesce treba 5min nakon kojih je vise svjdno kad ces ocitat, da si ocitala odmah kad si kapnila mogla bi pomislit da nisi trudna ali nakon 5 min test ce ti pokazat rezultat - trudna ili ne, svjdno je kad ocitas nakon tih 5min! cestitam od srca!!!  :D   :Love:

----------


## pujica

> ma nema ti nikakve veze sta je proslo vise vremena, test funkcionira na bazi ciste kemije, na plocici imas spoj koji kad veze hormon promijeni boju, kapnes mokracu ona se raspodijeli po plocici i ako ima hormona u mokraci - ako si trudna, onda se promijeni boja, stajanjem samo dodje vise hormona i boja je intezivnija, a zasto pise da se ocita rezultat nakon 5 min? zato jer treba proc neko vrijeme da se mokraca raspodijeli po testnoj plocicii da dodje do promjene boje, i za to najcesce treba 5min nakon kojih je vise svjdno kad ces ocitat, da si ocitala odmah kad si kapnila mogla bi pomislit da nisi trudna ali nakon 5 min test ce ti pokazat rezultat - trudna ili ne, svjdno je kad ocitas nakon tih 5min! cestitam od srca!!!  :D


ovo nije istina, dokazano mnogim primjrima cura ovdje iz iskustva i najcesce ne pise bezveze na uputama za testove da se ne ocitavaju nakon predvidjenog vremena jer je vrlo vrlo moguce da se pozitivna crtica pojavi kasnije zbog kemijskih reakcija sa zrakom (ovo sad samo zbog drugih cura koje ce ubuduce citati ovu temu)

----------


## kli_kli

Ja sam jednom imala lazno pozitivan test.
Dve debele crte, sve skolski.
Tada mi nikako nije "odgovaralo" da to bude trudnoca (pila sam antibiotike i nisam ni 60% znala da li imam neku dijagnozu).
Beta mi je bila 2-3, ne secam se tacno, znaci da je test apsolutno pogresio.

Nemam pojma zbog cega je to bilo, verovatno je bio neispravan test (datum mu nije bio istekao, i nije bio jeftin).
Moze i to da se desi.

----------


## zhabica

> zhabica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ma nema ti nikakve veze sta je proslo vise vremena, test funkcionira na bazi ciste kemije, na plocici imas spoj koji kad veze hormon promijeni boju, kapnes mokracu ona se raspodijeli po plocici i ako ima hormona u mokraci - ako si trudna, onda se promijeni boja, stajanjem samo dodje vise hormona i boja je intezivnija, a zasto pise da se ocita rezultat nakon 5 min? zato jer treba proc neko vrijeme da se mokraca raspodijeli po testnoj plocicii da dodje do promjene boje, i za to najcesce treba 5min nakon kojih je vise svjdno kad ces ocitat, da si ocitala odmah kad si kapnila mogla bi pomislit da nisi trudna ali nakon 5 min test ce ti pokazat rezultat - trudna ili ne, svjdno je kad ocitas nakon tih 5min! cestitam od srca!!!  :D  
> 
> 
> ovo nije istina, dokazano mnogim primjrima cura ovdje iz iskustva i najcesce ne pise bezveze na uputama za testove da se ne ocitavaju nakon predvidjenog vremena jer je vrlo vrlo moguce da se pozitivna crtica pojavi kasnije zbog kemijskih reakcija sa zrakom (ovo sad samo zbog drugih cura koje ce ubuduce citati ovu temu)


onda se ispricavam na pogresnoj informaciji   :Embarassed:   nije bilo namjerno, jer moje je iskustvo bilo drugacije pa sam to prenijela, a i koristila sam uvijek isti test i ocitavala ga i dugo nakon vremena i kad jesam i kad nisam bila trudna. jos jednom isprika.

----------


## ANKARA

Podržavam *pujicu*. Ja sam se testirala prošli mjesec i kad je prošlo vrijeme za očitavanje testa pojavila se druga crtica a nisam bila trudna. Doduše, bio je onaj najjeftiniji test bhcg u trakicama.

----------


## Leni

i ja sam radila najeftiniji test s interneta, i do danas(nakon 5 tjedana od testa)nije promjenio boju ni crticu...
ali to je samo moje iskustvo..

----------


## ANKARA

*Leni* Kakvi su to testovi? Koliko koštaju i di se mogu nabaviti?

----------


## Nina

Reci cete da sam luda,al moram vas pitat!
Jutros sam pronasla nekoliko koristenih testova koje sam zaboravila u torbici(radila sam ih na godisnjem odmoru).
Svi su bili negativni.

Neznam sto mi je doslo,al sam probala opet s njima testirat  :Grin:  
I na dva testa su se pojavile svijetle crtice.
Znaci li to ista?

----------


## pujica

samo da si luda sto koristis vec koristene testove   :Grin:

----------


## emira

> samo da si luda sto koristis vec koristene testove


  :Laughing:

----------


## Ineska

> Neznam sto mi je doslo,al sam probala opet s njima testirat  
> I na dva testa su se pojavile svijetle crtice.
> Znaci li to ista?


uuuuu ovo ni ja nisam nikad probala :shock: 

kupi novi test pa da vidimo ako to išta znači, baš me zanima   :Cekam:

----------


## Ineska

sad razmišljam... hebate kolko para bi ušparala  8)

----------


## Betty

> sad razmišljam... hebate kolko para bi ušparala  8)


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
umrijecu od smijeha

----------


## Indi

> Nina prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Neznam sto mi je doslo,al sam probala opet s njima testirat  
> I na dva testa su se pojavile svijetle crtice.
> Znaci li to ista?
> 
> 
> uuuuu ovo ni ja nisam nikad probala :shock: 
> ...


Hahaha,  Ineska, ja sam se toiga čak bila sjetila i probala :D , ali kako ne ostah trudna, nikad nisam saznala bili se što pojavilao i uvijek me zanimalo. Ajde javi nam ishod Nina.



Inače, ja sam s jednom vrstom testa uvijek imala lažno pozitivne testove, dok sam to skontala isplakala sam suza i suza jer sam vjerovala da imam biokemijske, nakon toga sam se prestala testirati ne samo s tim testom, nego ijednim. Uštedi se gomila živaca i kad dođe M, nema tolikog stresa.

----------


## ajasofy

Meni su dosada svi bili ok-uvijek negativni,danas sam nakon 2 negativna izvadila i betu koja je to potvrdila.

----------


## meg22

Pozdrav svima!
Nova sam ovdje, listala sam teme pa ću se ovdje ubacit!
Situacija: menga mi je kasnila 10 dana, kad sam skužila da sam konstantno umorna i iscrpljena pratila sam ostale simptome.....imala sam jedan dan temperaturu, bolne grudi, učestalo mokrenje, mučnina (bez povračanja), gađenje na hranu i tak, svašta što bi se moglo, ali se i ne mora pripisati trudnoći.....dobila sam mengu i predahnula, no čini se da to nije bila menga....trajalo je dva dana i bilo užasno oskudno onda dva dana ništa i onda dvije noći po par kapljica krvi, krv je bila svježa, nije bilo onih grudica.....napravila sam tes, bio je negativan, al sam onda vidjela da sam ga trebala radit ujutro i bez da popijem hrpu vode prije toga jer se mokraća razrijedi....brine me to što ja još uvijek imam lagane tupe bolove u stomaku, vrtoglavice, glavobolje, natečene grudi, na bradavicama nisam primjetila ništa, al su mi vene izražene.....jel moguće da sam trudna ili što?? dečko i ja samo jednom nismo koristili zaštitu.....

----------


## Tica

Možda su ti svi simptomi izraženi jer previše razmišljaš o tome, ali postoji mogućnost i da si trudna, zato bi ti bilo najbolje da odeš na pregled ili bar ponoviš test ujutro....Sretno!

----------


## Tica

Ja bi bila sretna da su ova moja dva testa lažna! Makar, radila sam ih ujutro, po propisu...a M kasni li, kasni.

----------


## koksy

Ja nikad test nisam radila ujutro, ko bi docekao jutro ako sam ga kupila dan prije  :Grin: 
Onaj intime plus mi se pokazao kao vrlo pouzdan bez obzira u koje doba dana ga radim.

----------


## meg22

mogu na pregled tek krajem mjeseca, ne može me ranije ubacit, rekla sam joj za menstruaciju, ali nisam govorila ništa za simptome i to.....sumnja pola-pola.....može bit i trudnoća ili nešto s menstruacijom, ali rekla je da pratim bolove i to i ak budu neki jači ili prokrvarim da se javim na hitnu....pratit ću pa ako mi i slijedeći tjedan bude ovako onda ću ponovit test ujutro.
inače, ne vjerujem testovima jer ih je sestrična napravila 10 kad ej bila trudna i tek je deseti bio pozitivan, tako da....
trudnoću ne planiram, bilo bi iznenada pa ono....

----------


## Laraa

Danas mi kasni vec 4 dana, za mene je to jako cudno jer zadnji put kad mi je toliko kasnila bila sam trudna.
Inače moji su ciklusi uvijek 28 dana bez iznimke ... ali test sam radila danas i negativan je...  :Sad: , nisam ga radila ujutro vec popodne.
Imam sve simptome kao da ce vjestica doci, a po prvoj trudnoci znam da su to ujedno i simptomi trudnoce ali me muce bolovi.... 
Jeste li imale bolove (kao za vrijeme M pored ostalih simptoma a da ste bile trudne?!

----------


## lola3

prestala sam piti kontr. tablete i dobila menstruaciju. od te je prošlo već 50 dana i dalje je nema. prije 20-ak dana sam radila test i negativan je. jel nekoj od vas toliko dugo kasnila menstruacija nakon prekida tableta? bila sam prije mjesec dana kod ginekologa i sve je ok

----------


## Tonkaa

Zdravo! 
 M mi kasni već 8 dana. Ovulacija mi je trebala biti 11.4. ja sam test napravila 18 dpo i negativan, ponovila 21 dpo slabo vidljiva crtica, puno tanja i svjetlija od kontrolne, otišla sam jučer kod gin-tamo napravila test(22dpo)-negativan, ponovila još jedan  navečer prvih 10min negativan, a nakon pol sata crte ko kuća, al na testu piše da ne gledati nakon pol sata jer može dati lažno pozitivne rezultate. Ginekologica mi je rekla da ne vjeruje da sam trudna jer bi test već sad morao detektirati Hcg, a za UZV je još prerano. Nemam nikakvih simptoma osim pritiska u trbuhu... mišljenja?!?!

----------


## fgm1236

Zanima me vaše mišljenje!
Trebala sam dobiti oko 08.07. (inače ciklusi su mi od 28-35 recimo) a odnos smo imali koji dan prije toga. Tamo negdje 16.07. počinje kao neko krvarenje tj. samo na papiru dok se obrišem. Mislim evo početak M ali to je tako trajalo do 18./19.07. dakle 3-4 dana i to samo blago krvarnje nekakve crvenkasto-smećkaste boje i to isključivo kada sam se brisala, a na ulošku je bilo smeđe boje. Ja kontam evo to je možda implantacijsko krvarenje (čitala po net-u).
I odlučim napraviti test 19.07. dakle prije par dana. Kad ono slabo ali jako jako slaba crtica na testu (Primastick test), napravljen jutarnjim urinom. Mislila sam da ću uspjet čekat više od 2 dana ali nisam. Nego jutros napravim opet test (Primastick) koje je bez one blijede crtice.
A ja se od jučer navečer osjećam naduto i malu me je lijeva cicka bockala (kao kada imam O)!
Od kada se može raditi test nakon začeća? Tj. ako je došlo do trudnoće od kada test reagira? Ne znam da li sačekati još nekoliko dana ili? 
Krv mi se iskreno ne da ići vaditi jer je malo komplicirano sve skupa (da ne duljim u objašnjavanju...).
Da čujem šta mislite!  :Smile:

----------


## smedja

Stvar je u racunici... ako potrosis 4-5 testova (prosjecne cijene 20-30 kn) dok konacno vidis plusic, mogla si za isti novac vec otici izvaditi bhcg i rijesiti se sumnje... referentno je vise od 5, a testovi u idealnom slucaju reagiraju na vise od 22 (ali to ovisi o dobu dana, razrijedjenosti itd)

----------


## fgm1236

> Stvar je u racunici... ako potrosis 4-5 testova (prosjecne cijene 20-30 kn) dok konacno vidis plusic, mogla si za isti novac vec otici izvaditi bhcg i rijesiti se sumnje... referentno je vise od 5, a testovi u idealnom slucaju reagiraju na vise od 22 (ali to ovisi o dobu dana, razrijedjenosti itd)


Ma znam da je najtočnije vaditi krv, ali muž mi je na bolovanju (tj. ne može čuvati curku) ja radim, moram putovati do drugog grada za vaditi krv, moram otići sa posla ća... ma uglavnom...
Nije mi nešto toliko jako hitno da saznam sutra da li sam trudna nego onako više sam znatiželjna i čudno mi je to sa prvim testom šta se je desilo ja bila uvjerena da će drugi opet pokazati crticu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## fgm1236

A neko drugo mišljenje? Čisto me zanima koliko nakon začeća bi se trebala pokazati crtica na testiću?

----------


## beilana

jel znaš kad ti je otprilike bila O? ak si trebala dobit 8.7. već bi test na veliko trebao pokazati +, naravno, ak je O bila nekih 2 tjedna prije očekivane M

----------


## fgm1236

Pa vjerujem da je ovulacija trebala biti negdje u tom tjednu kada smo imali odnos znači između 05. i 09. 07. Ali to mislim isključivo zbog toga što mi je ta recimo mensturacija bila jako jako slična implantacijskom krvarenju  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## beilana

aha, ja sam shvatila da ti je tad trebala doći M, onda nije ni čudo da ti je jedan test pokazao svjetlu crticu, a jedan nikakvu, definitivno si radila test pre rano, samo je jedan detektirao betuhcg, drugi nažalost ne, veeeelike su šanse da si T, ogromne. i mislim da bi ti sutra ujutro svaki test trebao pokazati + ak je T u pitanje, iskreno ti želim da i hoće  :Smile:

----------


## fgm1236

Misliš? A zašto bi mi onaj prvi pokazao slabu slabu crticu a ovaj drugi ništa? Jer da je krvarenje bilo veće ne bih niti mislila o T nego baš je ono bilo samo na papiru! Da li je bolje da čekam ipak još koji dan?

----------


## beilana

a gledaj, ak si T bit ćeš i za mjesec, dva, pet,.... al ako si T krvarenje nikakvo nije dobro za bebača ni tebe, opet, moguče da je bilo implatacijsko krvarenje, koje je kod nekih žena normalno.
sad, to krvarenje, spoting, ja ga imam dosta često i ne radi se o T nego samo o hormonima
a često ti se na početku T dogodi da test bude negativan jer je trudnoča još rana i nema dovoljno hormona pogotovo ako ga piškiš popodne il nakon puno tekučine

----------


## ina33

fgm, moje totalno leteće mišljenje je da bi se možda moglo raditi o biokemijskoj trudnoća - to je trudnoća koja se samo bilježi kratko povišenim bhcg-om nema gestacijske vrećice, nema embrija, a završi normalno s mengom i većina žena je ne primijeti, a nije tako rijetka.

Ali, of kors, sve je ovo gatanje u grah dok ne vadiš krv i ne pričekaš razvoj događaja.

Sretno, ako i je to, to nema nikakvo značenje i moguće je da već idući ciklus normalno zatrudniš.

----------


## ina33

I još jedno moje duboko uvjerenje - utrići i mirovanje, na tako ranu trudnoću, su više "utješna" tj. nervirajuća terapija, nego nešto stvarno pomažu. Rani gubici trudnoća nastaju zbog lošeg spoja stanice i spermija koji su u prirodi česti. Dakle, po meni, po mom laičkom iskustvu - nema razloga paničarenja, hitnog polijeganja i guranja utrića, iako je to, vjerojatno, ono što će ti 90% doktora starog kova koji pretežu po domovima zdravlja savjetovati čim čuju - blijedo pozitivan test + krvarenje.

Ono što jest opasno je vanmaternična, ali nemaš razloga sumnjati tako rano u to - plus, to bi se vidilo na piš-testu (bio bi pozitivan da je ikakva frka-panika u tom smislu).

----------


## fgm1236

Hvala puno curke! Evo ovakve praktične savjete sam trebala! Ništa kupit ću još jedan testić možda već sutra a napraviti ga u ned ili pon vidjet ću. Inače kada sam saznala da sam T sa prvom bebicom (Martom) testić je isto bio blijedo pozitivan u jutro pa sam napravila još 2 nakon njega  :Grin:  i oba bila pozitivna!  :Heart: 

A šta recimo ako nije T (da je test opet negativan) osim biokemijske T šta bi moglo biti?
I da biokemijska... šta nije ona češća kod žena koje idu na nekakvu stimulaciju? 

I da zbog tih svih ljekova šta ti ginići uguravaju ne da mi se odmah ići kod njega nego najprije da vidim rezultat testiranja  :Saint:

----------


## ina33

Sretno! Kod trudnoće treba pratit trend - test bi trebao postati sve vidljiviji, a ne obrnuto, opet, jedino je bhcg i UZV kralj, za odredit kako će neka trudnoća ići (govori ti iskustvo: jedna OK trudnoća ("blizanačka" s dvije gestacijske vrećice - jedna s bebom, druga blighted ovum), jedan missed ab i 2, tj. 3 biokemijske - u biti, "fali" mi samo vanmaternična, nije da je želim, of kors, daleko joj polje  :Smile: ).

----------


## ina33

Tj. niti tamneći test ne mora biti to - jer se jedino kod bete vidi je li raste dovoljno i je li u dovoljnm visinama (primjerice - test će ti bit taman i na betu tipa 300, ali ona može bit premala za dan trudnoće, ako me kužiš).

Ali, nećemo sad baš o tim scenarijima, držim palčeve za brzo razrješenje neizvjesnosti!

----------


## fgm1236

Ma da tu ima 100 mogućnosti! Vidjet ćemo šta taj treći test kaže!
Kakve preporuke u vezi koji test da kupim? Najjeftinije sa jutarnjim urinom da se ne istrošim jer sam ipak evo već dala nekih 100-tinjak kn!

----------


## ina33

Nemam pojma, mislim da ti je clearblu ok, radi onaj koji si već radila - tu ti nije bitna tamnoća, koliko tendencija. To jest - hoće li tamnit ili se neće ukazat. Opet, i super taman ništa ne garantira - test samo pokzuje određenu visinu bete, a jel' trudnoća OK, pokazuje jedino UZV - kucanje srca i odgovarajuća veličina gestacijske vrećice i oblik za dan trudnoće.

----------


## fgm1236

A ako ne bude plusića onda šta? Ništa do slijedećeg mjeseca da vidim kada i ako dođe M?

----------


## ina33

Onda ništa - to je bila, vjerojatno, biokemijska, normalno se možeš seksati oko ovulacije već idući ciklus. Za očekivati ti je da krene normalno menstrualno krvarenje. Ako s krvarenjem bude nešto čudno - to stalno blago curka, ili ne krene, ili krenu potoci ili tako nešto - javi se dr-u, mi smo ipak samo "internet-babe". Sretno  :Smile: !

----------


## fgm1236

Jeste kako kažeš "internet babe" ali ipak iskustvo pomaže! Thnx! Javim novosti!

----------


## ina33

Ili neki čudni bolovi itd. Ako ti je zgodno, a ne procuriš brzo, a test je negativan - odi kod dr-a na UZV i pregled.

----------


## fgm1236

Evo samo da javim da je i treći test negativan mada sam imala i još imam neke "simptome" T tipa nadutost, male mučnine, glavobolje. Nije umišljeno. Znači prvi test je bio blago blago pozitivan ili se meni samo učinilo  :Rolling Eyes:  a druga dva negativna i svi su od istog proizvođača!
Može biti da nisam niti imala ovulaciju ovaj ciklus pa je ta krv bila tako oskudna ili? Možda su ti "simptomi" samo predmenstrulani? Savjet?

----------


## aida1980

ja sam kupila jedan test pokazao je negativan ...drugi kupim kad mi je zakasnilo 5 dana opet negativan...nešto iznura mi je raklo da ipk jesam trudna dem doktoru  i odmah mi je utvđena trudnoća 4 nedelje ,,,,stoga nevjerujem u te testove..... ipak sretnooo...

----------


## FIGICA

A uvijek se može dogodit da test ima tvorničku grešku,da mu fali onaj indikator papir ili nešto s tim ili se radi prerano,ovulacija/implatacija bude kasnije.. Ja nisam imala takvih iskustva,uvijek mi je pokazao onako kako je,prvi put blaga crtica na 12 dpo. Sada čak postoje i digitalni Clearblu testovi za kupit u Dm-u

----------

